# my staffy is having pups....



## noah07 (May 21, 2010)

hi all just want to share my excitement with u all, my 3 yo staffy is having her pups.
as up to know she has been massive i have estimated 10+ pups. at the moment she has had 5 and stil looks massive cant wait to see how many she has. they will be up for grabs in around 6 weeks time if anyone is interested just pm me i will post some pics once she has had them all...


----------



## dangles (May 21, 2010)

good luck with it, heard many stories about staffy's and cesarian births


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (May 21, 2010)

6 weeks is toooo early for pups to leave the mum and the rest of the litter, 8-12 weeks is better in everyway possible


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (May 21, 2010)

oh and grats on pups ^_^


----------



## PicklePants (May 21, 2010)

post some pics of the little dears


----------



## noah07 (May 21, 2010)

mate i have had many litters and by six weeks they r plenty old enough to go i put start them on solids from 3-4 weeks vet check microchip and vaccinate at 4 weeks and gone by 6-7 weeks and they all do fine..will post some pics tomorrow when she has had them all.


----------



## noah07 (May 21, 2010)

she just had another ...4females, 2 males..


----------



## Fantazmic (May 21, 2010)

I dont know what the requirements are in NSW but if you are a member of Dogs Victoria the recommendation is 8 weeks as they beleive 6 weeks is far too young. I also personally agree with that recommendation.......


----------



## Wally (May 21, 2010)

American or English?


----------



## hypochondroac (May 21, 2010)

Congrats on the puppies.

I agree with tyeguy though, 8-12 weeks is ideal, at 6 weeks they are still learning lessons from mum.


----------



## DragonKells (May 21, 2010)

hypochondroac said:


> Congrats on the puppies.
> 
> I agree with tyeguy though, 8-12 weeks is ideal, at 6 weeks they are still learning lessons from mum.


 
Sorry to stick my nose in...but they're right at least 8 weeks, it's just a better head start. 
Staffs would have to be one of my all time favorite breeds! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## noah07 (May 21, 2010)

they are american staffys by 6 weeks the mother has nothing to do with them the mother will ween them off by 4-5 weeks that why i start them on solids at 3 weeks to make the weaning process easier for all each to their own but my vet tells me its fine for them to go at 6 weeks..


----------



## noah07 (May 21, 2010)

she has 7 at the moment 4 females 3 males and she still got more!


----------



## Ramsayi (May 21, 2010)

8 to 10 weeks is the accepted time frame these days.It's not just about weaning.


----------



## noah07 (May 21, 2010)

another one female


----------



## Wally (May 21, 2010)

Got an American too. Awesome dogs. Got my boy at six weeks and he was good to go. Into everything like salt and pepper from the start. Post some pics when you get the chance.


----------



## noah07 (May 21, 2010)

yeah i will tomorrow once she has had them all...


----------



## noah07 (May 21, 2010)

the last litter i had all went at 6 and 7 weeks bar 1 it went at 8 weeks and i have spoken to a few people who got them and they r all fine.......i will be letting them go at 6 weeks if i think they r ok to....


----------



## clouded_mind (May 21, 2010)

noah07 said:


> mate i have had many litters and by six weeks they r plenty old enough to go i put start them on solids from 3-4 weeks vet check microchip and vaccinate at 4 weeks and gone by 6-7 weeks and they all do fine..


 
Sounds like your typical backyard puppy mill.
And those many litters are from the same female too I suppose. 

Sorry, atleast you have them vaccinated & microchipped


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (May 21, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> 8 to 10 weeks is the accepted time frame these days.It's not just about weaning.



The accepted time frame is to allow for proper socialisation skills and to ensure they have a good temperament with other dogs. Prior to 8 weeks they aren't well enough skilled in socialisation to cope with other dogs. I've had dogs and bred dogs for years and didn't let them go before 8 to 12 weeks depending on the dog. 
I'm not trying to cause an argument, it's what I have found with my dogs and also what is recommended by most breeders


----------



## Fantazmic (May 21, 2010)

cosmicwolf4 said:


> The accepted time frame is to allow for proper socialisation skills and to ensure they have a good temperament with other dogs. Prior to 8 weeks they aren't well enough skilled in socialisation to cope with other dogs. I've had dogs and bred dogs for years and didn't let them go before 8 to 12 weeks depending on the dog.
> I'm not trying to cause an argument, it's what I have found with my dogs and also what is recommended by most breeders


 
I agree 100%

and really it is something that should be standard across all breeds


----------



## Wally (May 21, 2010)

My dog is probably more well adjusted than I am.


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (May 21, 2010)

i have an amstaff too..greatest dogs of all time, out boy is 5 months now, heres a few pics from a little while ago, sorry for the threadjack :|


----------



## Tojo (May 21, 2010)

Great news! I love staffies and have bred them for many years.What colours are the pups?


----------



## thals (May 21, 2010)

Cute staffs rock! 8-10 weeks is needed before sending them off, I wholeheartedly agree, better for the pups, they need to spend that time with their mum and litter mates and to develop a better sense of confidence too.

Tye Guy, your little boy is gorgeous! Love their crazy floppy ears, too cute!


----------



## hypochondroac (May 21, 2010)

I prefer the real 'staffordshire' bull terriers but he's very cute tyeguy.


----------



## giglamesh (May 21, 2010)

when we got our dog he was only 4 weeks old at the time. had quite a few visits to the vets in the first few weeks we had him. the breeder said he was 12 but when we went to get him desexed the vet said he was to young. this was 10 years ago and hes still kicking


----------



## thals (May 21, 2010)

Obviously it won't kill them to be separated earlier than 8 weeks old, but it gives them the best start in life, which if you can do why wouldn't you? That's what being a responsible breeder is all about, animal's welfare and care should always come first. Good to hear your boy's still going good and strong Gig.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 21, 2010)

It's not based on the fact that they'll die earlier.. it's just not a good move for the puppies, as has been said their social skills are in the works.


----------



## noah07 (May 21, 2010)

as i said each to their own..........and im not your typical backyard puppy mill, how dare u judge me like that when u dont even know me........or what i do.....this is the bitches second and final litter anothe bitch i had before had 2 but died from a tick...all pups i have had even myself i got at 6 weeks and all socialise fine if iwanted a threead of this topic i would have titled it "at what age should dogs be seperated from litter....if anyone else hasnt got anything positive to say then i wouldnt say anything at all!


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 22, 2010)

6 weeks is perfectly fine! I got my pup at 6 weeks. Their dogs. It doesn't matter. My dog is well socialised, she's well trained and she's just in general a great dog  From 6 weeks to 8 weeks, they grow so much! They only stay puppies for about a month, get them while you can


----------



## Gekambi (May 22, 2010)

One of my teachers Labradores had pups about a month and a half ago. There gone now except the one which has a broken leg. Its sorta sad watching it try and run but cute how its still happy the whole time.
Got my boarder collie about 11 years ago. She was always fine with social until about 8-9 months ago, now she's a bit grumpy. Lol.


----------



## Chris1 (May 22, 2010)

tyeguy thats the cutest puppy, i think im in lurve,...!!

got pics yet Noah?
whats the final count?


----------



## noah07 (May 22, 2010)

the final count is 10!!!! i will upload some pics sometime today!


----------



## wranga (May 22, 2010)

thought it was illegal to breed american staffies (pit bulls) here in nsw


----------



## danandgaye (May 22, 2010)

congrats...10 is a great litter...my english had 7 first litter then 10 next litter...i got pics of mum and her son that i kept on my profile,brings back alot of memories cant wait to see pics although i prefer the english staffies


----------



## dangles (May 22, 2010)

wranga said:


> thought it was illegal to breed american staffies (pit bulls) here in nsw



well technically the canine council recognises them as a legit breed even though we all know what they really are(pibulls) wranga. My neighbours were got one off a breeder about 12 months ago they were telling me it wasnt a pitbull it was a staffy, 12 months on and they now agree with me that it is actually a pitbull


----------



## Aiigaru (May 22, 2010)

I wonder how many of those dogs will be sent to the pound and destroyed due to the lack of papers. Legally, they are recognised as pit bulls, and thus illegal.

You sir, are a backyard breeder. If you want to do it properly, spend the money and get yourself a prefix. If you don't want to spend the money, one must ask why you want to breed dogs in the first place, hm?


----------



## dangles (May 22, 2010)

Aiigaru said:


> I wonder how many of those dogs will be sent to the pound and destroyed due to the lack of papers. Legally, they are recognised as pit bulls, and thus illegal.
> 
> You sir, are a backyard breeder. If you want to do it properly, spend the money and get yourself a prefix. If you don't want to spend the money, one must ask why you want to breed dogs in the first place, hm?


 
the other question here is why would u buy a dangerous breed type dog without any papers in the first place??


----------



## sholmes (May 22, 2010)

There is no such thing as a dangerous dog breed !!!!!
just bad owners !!!!!!! personally I own a pitt and she is the most loving loyal dog u could ever meet !!!! people that belive that staffys and pitt's are dangerous are in 
denial and prob have never had any experince with such a loving loyal breed   
so ask your selves this once u band staffys and pitts what breed will u want to band next ????? get real !!!
dobermans , german sheepards , rott wheelers ?????? Bad owners are the real problem not the breed !!!!!!!


----------



## noah07 (May 22, 2010)

their not even pitbull, pitbulls and american staffys r 2 completely different breeds if u do your research u all obviously dont know about them it is illegal to breed pitbulls in nsw not american staffys alot of people make the same mistake as you all have and besides they are a far from danf=gerous breed of dog they r one of the most gentle and loyal breed of dog their is. i dunno why i have to keep defending myself for.....as i said u dont know me or what i do so who r u all to judge!!!


----------



## noah07 (May 22, 2010)

sholmes said:


> There is no such thing as a dangerous dog breed !!!!!
> just bad owners !!!!!!! personally I own a pitt and she is the most loving loyal dog u could ever meet !!!! people that belive that staffys and pitt's are dangerous are in
> denial and prob have never had any experince with such a loving loyal breed
> so ask your selves this once u band staffys and pitts what breed will u want to band next ????? get real !!!
> dobermans , german sheepards , rott wheelers ?????? Bad owners are the real problem not the breed !!!!!!!




exactly thanx mate!!


----------



## noah07 (May 22, 2010)




----------



## clouded_mind (May 22, 2010)

noah07 said:


> their not even pitbull, pitbulls and american staffys r 2 completely different breeds


 
Actually they are the same species friend.
Amstaffs were bred from cur pittbulls, those that showed cowardness or a lack of hard bite etc and were no good for fighting. 
They were eventually accepted by registries & kennel clubs and were then linebred to standard for the showring rather then the fighting pit.


----------



## thals (May 22, 2010)

Aww what a gorgeous litter, congrats Noah  I for myself own a very sweet loving pit bull and she has one of the best and most stable temperaments I've even seen in a dog before, and I've had quite a few different dogs of various breeds, each a helluva lot more trouble than she's ever been, so I agree, they're only bad owners - not dogs/breeds, discrimination solely based on a breed is stupid, unfair and should be outlawed!


----------



## thals (May 22, 2010)

I believe way back earlier on in the line, pits and amstaffs of course originated from the same dogs, and many dogs were even dual registered as both pits and amstaffs, but as time went on, the lines between the two became further and further apart via selective breeding/breeding for specific traits, pit breeders breeding select dogs for their gameness and such, and amstaffs were, and still are, very much the show dog variety of the two we see today. Also most amstaffs these days tend to be of a larger and stockier build.


----------



## ohhsweetness (May 22, 2010)

congrats on the puppies they are adorable hope they all go to loving homes good luck with them should post a pic of mum


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (May 22, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> 6 weeks is perfectly fine! I got my pup at 6 weeks. Their dogs. It doesn't matter. My dog is well socialised, she's well trained and she's just in general a great dog  From 6 weeks to 8 weeks, they grow so much! They only stay puppies for about a month, get them while you can


 
youve got to be kidding me...

great looking litter noah, some real stunners in that lot.


----------



## Aiigaru (May 22, 2010)

TheTyeGuy, just ignore her -.- People that comment who have no idea will eventually learn to not comment.


OP, according to the _law_, they are the same breed. Under the BSL, pit bulls and amstaffs are "dangerous breeds". Do your research.


----------



## anntay (May 22, 2010)

congrates mate on the bubs they all look healthy and big way to go. my boy is 3yrs now and i've had him since he was 5 1/2 weeks. i agree with Sholmes any breed can be bad if not treated right. i feel the worst dogs are the bloody rat looking ones.


----------



## falana1 (May 22, 2010)




----------



## falana1 (May 22, 2010)

no dogs are dangers it just owners ..i have two extra friendly eng an am staffy ..ppl need to stop put bad names on dogs start blaming stuip owners that dont give sh..only use them to make there self look good..


----------



## Wally (May 22, 2010)

Aiigaru said:


> TheTyeGuy, just ignore her -.- People that comment who have no idea will eventually learn to not comment.
> 
> 
> OP, according to the _law_, they are the same breed. Under the BSL, pit bulls and amstaffs are "dangerous breeds". Do your research.


 This statement only applies to owners of Amstaffs in QLD. No other state or territory has added Amstaffs to BSL. And to the best of my knowledge the court ruling that brought about this situation in QLD is currently under appeal.


----------



## dangles (May 22, 2010)

falana1 said:


> no dogs are dangers it just owners ..i have two extra friendly eng an am staffy ..ppl need to stop put bad names on dogs start blaming stuip owners that dont give sh..only use them to make there self look good..



if you know why so many breeds are classified as dangerous its because of the potential damage thay can cause from 1 bite. Yes maltese terriers have broken the top 10 dog attack list but they will never be deemed dangerous cause they barely scratch the surface when they bite. FWIW i own english staffies that i bought from a registered breeder with full papers. I have seen the dangerous sides of my dogs and i am a responsible pet owner(puppy preschool/obedience/socialising) but when they are in the home territory they are dangerous to those they dont know


----------



## MrSpike (May 22, 2010)

Barely scratch the surface when they bite? Same breed?

What about the fatal attack on a child from a pocket dog a few years back in perth, did you hear of that on the news? No. Why? Because no one cares about the actions of a small breed. If it was a medium to large breed or a "pit type" dog everyone would be up in arms causing a big fuss demanding death.

It's good to see the same sort of ignorance I get from people towards me being a reptile and spider keeper, I get for owning a politically incorrect breed of dog. No, APBT and Amstaffs ARE NOT the same breed. Try and compare the determination and willingness to please, athletic ability and courage of an APBT to any other breed and I think you'll be hard pressed to find a dog comparable to a true APBT. 

At the end of the day it isn't the dog, it's the owner. Socialisation, training and obediance all play a major part in a stable dog.

"BSL never, Pitbulls forever"


----------



## DragonKells (May 22, 2010)

My hope is not to fuel the fire but douse it...

I found this statement on a webstite for pet lovers (the website itself is a bit fluffy but this made sense)...

"*All dogs can be potentially dangerous, however some dogs are more dangerous than others. Various types of breeds can be considerably stronger and larger than a person of average size. Training, socialization and proper care can make a significant impact, however some dogs are by years of breeding more aggressive." *

*In my opinion this covers what you guys are saying, it's the owner not the breed, but at the same time any animal can be unpredictable.*

*I myself was bitten repeatedly on the face by a Malteese terrier when i was 3, and all i can say is thank god it wasn't a pitbull. I came out with only minor scratches and bruising while it could have been a very different story. This said i have owned a pitbull and know plenty of people who still do and they are treasured family members =)*

*It all comes down to the owner and whether or not they understand the full potential of the breed they own and take the appropriate care needed. *

*I say congrats on the beautiful litter, and hope they find loving homes with people that have the right amount of common sense.*


----------



## wranga (May 22, 2010)

if you do your research on american staffies you will find that they originated from the pitbull, as the pitbull couldnt be registed and shown because of the bad name they had. so the american staffy was formed and registed as a new breed and was accepted as a show dog. so its alittle like a road and a street. both the same except for a name change


----------



## Wally (May 22, 2010)

wranga said:


> if you do your research on american staffies you will find that they originated from the pitbull, as the pitbull couldnt be registed and shown because of the bad name they had. so the american staffy was formed and registed as a new breed and was accepted as a show dog. so its alittle like a road and a street. both the same except for a name change


 I believe recent DNA sequencing has found a marker that differentiates between the two breeds. This evidence will be presented as part of the appeal in the QLD case.


----------



## captive_fairy (May 22, 2010)

Ive had a pitty and an am staff, and they are the best breeds...So loyal and great with kids...My pitty would come and check on me every 15 minutes when I was at home by myself...I'd hear her running around looking for me, and when she found me she would nudge me with her nose like she was making sure I was ok, and then leave...


----------



## hypochondroac (May 22, 2010)

Fact is the kind of people who buy rottweilers, dobes i.e fierce looking breeds are usually the wrong kind of people, the dogs don't get properly trained or they get taught to be aggressive and if such a breed tears into somebody.. you'll hear about it. 80% of the aggressive dogs that i groom are small crossbreds but because their bite doesn't inflict serious damage it's not as concerning.

I'm glad pits are outlawed, atleast then it makes it harder for jerks who fight them to get their hands on the breed.

Amstaffs were recently registered as a breed for show along with the tibetan mastiffs and the tenterfield terrier, they really need to change the name though.. American English bull terrier hardly makes any sense.

As far as my opinion goes amstaffs and pits are both mixed breeds, too much variation in the 'breeds' to be pure, not like the english staffordshires where they can pump the same result out time after time.


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 22, 2010)

ThatTyeGuy said:


> youve got to be kidding me...
> 
> great looking litter noah, some real stunners in that lot.


 

Why would I be kidding? I'm perfectly serious.


----------



## MrSpike (May 22, 2010)

hypochondroac said:


> I'm glad pits are outlawed, atleast then it makes it harder for jerks who fight them to get their hands on the breed.


 
No. It makes it harder for want to be gangster thugs to get their hands on a backyard bred mutt being called a "pitbull". Real dogmen with true American Pitbull Terriers realistically face very little threat from BSL. Most people couldn't pick a true APBT from an "American Bully" type dog which is considered a pitbull nowdays. They aren't stocky short dogs with massive heads, deep chests and a deep bark. They are athletic, agile dogs that have been bred for temprament. A true APBT should never show any aggression to a human. You think 3 grown men would climb in to a pit while encouraging their dogs to fight and to judge while a few of there mates watch on the other side of a 4ft barrier, if the dog was human aggressive? It'd be like keeping a tiger in an exhibit with a pool fence as a barrier and going in there to clean it daily.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 22, 2010)

congrads they look good


----------



## potato matter (May 22, 2010)

very cute looking puppies!!!


----------



## hypochondroac (May 22, 2010)

MrSpike said:


> No. It makes it harder for want to be gangster thugs to get their hands on a backyard bred mutt being called a "pitbull". Real dogmen with true American Pitbull Terriers realistically face very little threat from BSL. Most people couldn't pick a true APBT from an "American Bully" type dog which is considered a pitbull nowdays. They aren't stocky short dogs with massive heads, deep chests and a deep bark. They are athletic, agile dogs that have been bred for temprament. A true APBT should never show any aggression to a human. You think 3 grown men would climb in to a pit while encouraging their dogs to fight and to judge while a few of there mates watch on the other side of a 4ft barrier, if the dog was human aggressive? It'd be like keeping a tiger in an exhibit with a pool fence as a barrier and going in there to clean it daily.



I think you may have misinterpreted the caption you quoted.


----------



## jase_ale (May 22, 2010)

Congrats on the litter. 

My partner has a Pure English Staffy, and when her staffy had pups she sold them at 6 weeks without any problems at all. She also recieved a pup that was only 3 weeks old (too many for the mother to feed) and she was fine.

But like you said not a thread for this argument, hope everything goes well for you and your babies.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (May 22, 2010)

hypochondroac said:


> Fact is the kind of people who buy rottweilers, dobes i.e fierce looking breeds are usually the wrong kind of people, the dogs don't get properly trained or they get taught to be aggressive and if such a breed tears into somebody.. you'll hear about it. 80% of the aggressive dogs that i groom are small crossbreds but because their bite doesn't inflict serious damage it's not as concerning.
> 
> I'm glad pits are outlawed, atleast then it makes it harder for jerks who fight them to get their hands on the breed.
> 
> ...



Personally I think Pitbulls are very pretty dogs and don't have an issue with keeping them. I have a rotty/mastiff x who is the most gentle wuss you could imagine. I also have 2 jack russell x who are my house protectors. The rotty x would help anyone who robbed my house and probably make them a coffee too. The little guys would be trying to eat them. Having said that, my grandkids come around and they are all the same loving and gentle guys who just adore the kids. 
Any dog will attack given the wrong circumstances and training, they will also be the best family pet given the right owner and a loving environment. I do however believe there are some breeds that no matter what environment they are in will be untrustworthy and not allowed to be left unattended with children or those they don't know well. 

BTW the puppies are gorgeous


----------



## WomaPythons (May 22, 2010)

my mate has a red healer and a amercian staffy the staffy is the greatest dog i have ever seen and the healer is the just a little s##t its rly aggresvie and rips in2 the staff i bet most the ppl here sayin there bad dogs have ownd 1 themselfs........6 weeks is fine for a dog aswell i got my kelpi at 5 1/2 weeks and its fine 


congrats on the litter


----------



## AM Pythons (May 22, 2010)

'amstaffs' are what some ppl are now calling 'pitbulls' to get around the no breeding rule.. i had a apbt, papers going 6 generations back to america, his dad was australian wieght pulling champion 3 years running, the breeder payed a massive stud fee for use of 'tyson'.. great dog untill someones mutt had a go at him,he was never the same again, attacked a female cop.. he got put down as a dangerous dog... it sucked... that happened 10 years ago.. i wont own dogs now.. i get to attatched to them...


----------



## hypochondroac (May 23, 2010)

I agree Cosmic wolf, accorording to some statistics labs are responsible for the highest number of bites to children obviously because they are so common and because they are trusted with children.

Womapythons - heelers, kelpies and working dogs in general are renowned for mouthing/nipping as it is practised in their training.

Sorry for taking over the thread, but it's an interesting topic.


----------



## noah07 (May 23, 2010)

thankyou all for the positive comments for a change these pups will be well looked after by the mother and i and will be treated as if all r my children both my dogs i trust 100% with my children (son 2 1/2 daughter 17 months) they climb all over them and they r also treated like my children this breed is the probably one of the best dogs breeds around for loyalty and affection towards human as alot of u have said its the smaller cross breeds responisble for most attacks and alot of the time its the owners responible. willpost more pics as they grow will definately be some stunning pups and will only go to caring, loving new homes.!


----------



## ntvnm (May 23, 2010)

could you show us some pics of the parents please....love all the bully breeds, english staffy for me.

Cheers.


----------



## noah07 (May 23, 2010)

i have pics of the mother and pics of th


e father as a pup dont have any up to date pics of the father i also have some pics of the last litter she produced i will post to



this the father the brindle one is the mother


----------



## noah07 (May 23, 2010)

these where pups from er last litter to a diff father the 4th pic he was 4 kg at 5 weeks big healthy pups well and trully fine to go at 6 weeks!!


----------



## Wally (May 23, 2010)

Pups are beautiful. The father is a dead ringer for my boy, tan with white chest and four white socks.


----------



## noah07 (May 23, 2010)

yeah he is an awesome looking dog now still only a pup just turned one he is a big boy but an even bigger softy....he is yet to fully fill out but he is still only young but the best nature!!


----------



## Wally (May 23, 2010)

View attachment 147423
Not the best pic but you get the idea. 30kgs of pampered dog.


----------



## bluereptile (May 23, 2010)

Aiigaru said:


> TheTyeGuy, just ignore her -.- People that comment who have no idea will eventually learn to not comment.
> 
> 
> OP, according to the _law_, they are the same breed. Under the BSL, pit bulls and amstaffs are "dangerous breeds". Do your research.



why dont you just back off and give the guy a brake, btw awesome pups noah


----------



## miss2 (May 23, 2010)

LullabyLizard said:


> 6 weeks is perfectly fine! I got my pup at 6 weeks. Their dogs. It doesn't matter. My dog is well socialised, she's well trained and she's just in general a great dog  From 6 weeks to 8 weeks, they grow so much! They only stay puppies for about a month, get them while you can


 
i could say so many things on this thread due to all the cans of worms it has opened but i wont apart from this - 
lullaby, im sorry, but that is one of the dumbest things i have ever heard..." their dogs, it doesnt matter" what is that sposed to mean? "they only stay puppies for about a month so get them while u can" that sounds so bad and i really hope u have a think about what u r saying.
no 1 - no dog is only a pup for about a month, i understand what u mean by means of playing and that puppy stage but im fairly sure a pup is still going to act like one at 4 months..
and no 2 - get them while u can...? what the heck? seriously... think b4 u type.
i do not agree with unregistered breeding... at all.
in saying all this, Noah, congrats they look beautiful and i hope they grow up to lead happy lives


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 23, 2010)

Like others have said, 6 weeks is too early. They learn vital socializing skills from their mother & litter mates, 8 weeks minimum. Any dog can be dangerous, obviously it comes back to the owners keeping it under control at all times.


----------



## noah07 (May 23, 2010)

thanks alot bluereptile nice to know there is one decent person out there............not saying your the only one!!


----------



## thals (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful pups Noah, so cute n chunky  got a soft spot for the tan ones! Hope they continue to do well and find good responsible loving homes.


----------



## noah07 (May 23, 2010)

im sure they will grow to be great dogs thanks thals!


----------



## Aiigaru (May 24, 2010)

bluereptile said:


> why dont you just back off and give the guy a brake, btw awesome pups noah




How about not  The BSL is real and is threatening ANY "bull" type breed. Anyone who is responsible would realise this and not breed their bull-type dogs. Anyone who doesn't had best keep their head down and hope their dogs never run amuck.

I hope for your sake, Noah, that no one accuses your dogs of being pit bulls. I hope too, that the puppies actually find good forever homes and don't end up in horrible situations =/


----------



## noah07 (May 24, 2010)

no one will coz their not! they wil only be goin to good homes.........and if the parents nature is anything to go by i hve nothing to worry bout as they r both beautifu gentle dogs as will be the pups!! u can think what u like i never asked for your input on what this thread as ended up so in future keep your opinions to yourelf coz they r not wanted here!!


----------



## bluereptile (May 24, 2010)

Aiigaru said:


> How about not  The BSL is real and is threatening ANY "bull" type breed. Anyone who is responsible would realise this and not breed their bull-type dogs. Anyone who doesn't had best keep their head down and hope their dogs never run amuck.
> 
> I hope for your sake, Noah, that no one accuses your dogs of being pit bulls. I hope too, that the puppies actually find good forever homes and don't end up in horrible situations =/



"bull" type dogs can be one of the most loyal and best dogs, they are definaltly one of my favorite breeds


----------



## Hemiaspis (May 24, 2010)

Congrats on the Pups. Very cute. I have a 6 yo Female English Staffy that we rescued from an abusive home when she was 2. With lots of love and care she is the most gentle, loyal and dog I've ever owned.
Can't believe all the rubbish about dangerous dogs breeds. The problem is PEOPLE don't know how to condition their dogs behaviour. If you watch Dog Whisperer (Ceasar Millan) the proof is there. He rehabilitates hundreds of problem dogs and it's always the owners not understanding the "pack" dynamic dogs need.


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 24, 2010)

miss2 said:


> i could say so many things on this thread due to all the cans of worms it has opened but i wont apart from this -
> lullaby, im sorry, but that is one of the dumbest things i have ever heard..." their dogs, it doesnt matter" what is that sposed to mean? "they only stay puppies for about a month so get them while u can" that sounds so bad and i really hope u have a think about what u r saying.
> no 1 - no dog is only a pup for about a month, i understand what u mean by means of playing and that puppy stage but im fairly sure a pup is still going to act like one at 4 months..
> and no 2 - get them while u can...? what the heck? seriously... think b4 u type.
> ...




They're dogs - will they really care in the long run that they were brought home from their mothers 2 weeks before usual? They're on solid food. They don't need their mothers any more. She's a better behaved dog than any other dog in the park when we're there. We don't have to chase her to come back and she plays well with other dogs. When I took her to the vet the next day to get vaccinations, michrochips ect, they didn't say it was a problem.

Get them while you can - You can only enjoy them being tiny tiny pups for a month. I know they act like a pup for 2 years, but my dog is almost one, and she's 45 kilos. The was the size of a little football when I got her. I got the experience of having the cutest puppy for an extra 2 weeks. Why does that sound "so bad"?

If this is the dumbest thing you've ever heard, then lucky you.


----------



## Aiigaru (May 24, 2010)

bluereptile said:


> "bull" type dogs can be one of the most loyal and best dogs, they are definaltly one of my favorite breeds



I agree =) I think they're wonderful dogs, when they've been brought up in a good environment, of course. Im not at all hating on the breed/s. Im just trying to point out that BSL targets anything that LOOKS like a pit bull terrier, no matter how what they are. Of course, many people don't even really know what they look like anymore. I know that Staffordshire Bull Terriers (the "keg on legs" breed xD) are starting to come into the spotlight, right after Amstaffs.

Noah, my point was that a lot of people can't distinguish between amstaffs and APBT anymore. If your dogs ever come into a confrontation with anyone (and sincerely, I hope they don't), and someone accuses them of being pit bulls, you cannot by law prove other wise unless you have the papers from a registered breeder. The breed itself isn't dangerous, but unfortunately the general public doesn't see it that way.

Just for interests sake, does anyone remember Tango, the Amstaff in Queensland? The final ruling was:

"[45] In this case there is unchallenged evidence as to the identity of the APBT and the
AmStaff. The conclusion that I draw from that evidence is that the name “American
Staffordshire Terrier” is a name which was adopted in the United States of America
for purposes of promotion or other similar reasons and that that name was applied to
American Pit Bull Terriers. All the evidence points to the same dog being given
different names, that is, American Pit Bull Terrier or American Staffordshire
Terrier, so that a dog recognised as being of one of those “breeds” is the same as a
dog identified as being of the other “breed”. That practice appears to have been
adopted in Australia. It follows then that the views held by the Council when it
entered into the “consent order” were unfounded and that there is no difference
between an APBT and AmStaff. Therefore, as I am satisfied that the applicant has
demonstrated that Tango is an AmStaff it follows that Tango is also an ABPT and is
thus subject to the restrictions under the local laws referred above.
Conclusion
[46] The applicant is not the owner of the dog the subject of this application. The dog
“Tango” is an American Pit Bull Terrier and is, thus, subject to the Council’s
Subordinate Local Law No. 12 (Keeping and Control of Animals) 2007.
[47] The application is dismissed. I will hear the parties as to costs.
14 At 303."

If a court sees it this way in Queensland, how long will it take for others to take on the same opinion?


Information on the BSL:
Endangered Dog Breeds Association of Australia

Tango's story:
$500,000 to keep dog off death row Gold Coast Top Story | goldcoast.com.au | Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia


----------



## KellieF (May 24, 2010)

Aiigaru said:


> I wonder how many of those dogs will be sent to the pound and destroyed due to the lack of papers.
> 
> You sir, are a backyard breeder. If you want to do it properly, spend the money and get yourself a prefix. If you don't want to spend the money, one must ask why you want to breed dogs in the first place, hm?


 
DITTO....

Maybe with all the money your gonna make from this litter you could pay to get yourself a prefix and be a responsible breeder...
Would be interested to know what sort of research you did into both the sire and the bitch before you let them breed...did you look into the previous generations before breeding them to see if you would be doubling up on any faults etc? ...a RESPONSIBLE breeder would have.
...and letting them go at 6 weeks is just irresponsible...cant you wait 2 extra weeks to get all your money in from the pups??

sorry if it sounds harsh but as a responsible and registered breeder i have seen many times the effects of backyard breeding and its the poor dogs that suffer in the end because they were just bred for the dollars.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 24, 2010)

lullaby- your latest response has just confirmed your previous statment, maybe you should read through this http://www.cccq.org.au/media/scripts/DownloadHandler.ashx?did=527

even if you get a prefix, you can't breed the dogs unless they are registered and passed health checks.


----------



## Tegstep (May 24, 2010)

"Noah, my point was that a lot of people can't distinguish between amstaffs and APBT anymore." 

"[45] In this case there is unchallenged evidence as to the identity of the APBT and the
AmStaff. The conclusion that I draw from that evidence is that the name “American
Staffordshire Terrier” is a name which was adopted in the United States of America
for purposes of promotion or other similar reasons and that that name was applied to
American Pit Bull Terriers. All the evidence points to the same dog being given
different names"

*There is no difference between an Amstaff and an APBT. *These dogs can be incredibly beautiful and loyal companions. To pretend however that they are not the same breed is ridiculous.


----------



## Aiigaru (May 24, 2010)

I beg to differ. As far as I know, they come from the same dogs, but their breeding hence forth has been very different. Do you have any proper documentation of their histories? It is an interesting topic =D I believe Amstaffs were bred for showing purposes since APBT were put onto the restricted list and therefore couldn't be shown. I agree that the breeds are very close indeed, but not the "one in the same".


Sorry, here's the information from the people that know.
http://dogsqueensland.org.au/News.aspx?id=217


----------



## captive_fairy (May 24, 2010)

I was watching one of the animal rescue shows the other day and they got a call out to a pit bull that was in a park...The owner was arguing that it was not a Pitty but an Am Staff...Before they just destroyed the dog, they had to do DNA testing to confirm that it was in fact a Pitty...Now how could they do this if they are in fact the same breed?
I know that people who own Pitty's call them Am Staffs on the microchips and registration papers to get away with it, but they are different breeds.
If someone can PROVE otherwise, feel free.


----------



## MrSpike (May 25, 2010)

One thing that interests me is how they can use DNA to distinguish between breeds of dog when they are all the one species (C. lupus familiarus).. If anyone can give me an answer to this it'd be much appreciated as I have been wondering for a while. I'd understand if they used it to prove heritage, if comapred to the DNA of parent dogs etc.

On the same note, I know of someone who had a pure bred, papered dog tested with this DNA testing and their dog came out as a 3 breed mix.


----------



## noah07 (Jul 8, 2010)

View attachment 153744
View attachment 153743
View attachment 153742
hey all just thought iView attachment 153741
would update this thread....the pups are now 7 weeks old eating me out of house and home....lol all beautiful and healthy pups here is some new pics....View attachment 153740


----------



## noah07 (Jul 10, 2010)

let me know what yas think they r beautiful pups ithink......


----------



## thals (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey Noah, attachments didn't work, would love to see how the litter is going


----------



## Vixen (Jul 10, 2010)

Absolutely agree with Aiigaru and KellieF. Backyard breeders get NO sympathy or positive thoughts from me. They are the irresponsible ones who usually have NO idea what they're doing, in regards to everything about breeding and rearing pups. And as such, they are the ones mainly responsible for pups being abandoned and sent to death row because they don't give sh**t who their puppies go to! It's all about the money folks! No good breeder should be able to make a profit on their puppies. The cost of food, health checks, vaccinations, gear for raising them will usually be more than what they are sold for. Plus then there's the unexpected, what if mum had complications during birth and needed a $1000 emergency surgery? What if something was wrong with the pups, costing money again, or if they were exposed to parvo?

Have the sire and dam been health checked for any hereditary problems or diseases they might pass onto the pups? Have you looked at their lineage? Absolute no idea at all, and it's very irresponsible, and don't try to say its not because everything you say can and will be backfired upon. IT'S IRRESPONSIBLE AND THAT'S ALL THEIR IS TO IT. Whether you see that or not I don't know, but obviously you don't or you wouldn't do it.

As everyone else said aswell, 6 weeks is way to young. Just because they are weaned from mum doesn't mean she isn't still teaching them lessons and boundaries which they will use for the REST OF THEIR LIVES. Not only mum, they are still learning boundaries and how to interact with other dogs by playing with their litter mates. If you can't wait 2 extra weeks for your money, so they can learn these (one of them being bite inhibition), well... Once again, irresponsible for the puppies AND their future owners.

I won't be coming back to this thread, backyard breeders make me rather angry and I don't want to see what excuse you come up with. Other than that, I hope the puppies go to good homes and live good lives.


----------

